# Circle of Fifths after the baroque/classical period



## ojoncas (Jan 3, 2019)

Any composer who uses circle of fifths quite frequently throughout their work? So far I can think of Brahms, Bruckner, Dvorak and Medtner. I love fifths progression and can't get enough of it! Bruckner is my favorite on this part, small to large-scale climaxes using it, it's amazing!

Anyone else in mind? They don't have to be big names, I like lesser known composers as well.
If you have pieces in mind, that would be even better!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Why is Mahler not in your list to begin with?


----------

